# Documents PDF iPad sur iMac



## Jean40 (3 Septembre 2014)

Comment faire apparaître les documents PDF de mon iPad (iBooks) sur mon iMac (iBooks) ?
Où se trouvent les documents PDF (Aperçu) que je déplace vers iCloud (dans le but d'en disposer sur mon iMac ?


----------



## lineakd (3 Septembre 2014)

@jean40, et un petit bonjour...Non?
Pour la première question la réponse est là.
Le dossier icloud sur le mac se nomme mobile documents et on y accède comme ceci. Et dedans, tu y trouveras un dossier qui se nomme "com~apple~preview" puis un sous-dossier "documents" où tu y trouveras tes documents d'aperçu mis dans le icloud.
Sinon il existe des apps sur Mac pour l'accès à l'iCloud comme cloud mate ou plain cloud.
La prochaine màj de l'os x et d'iOS amènera une autre solution, l'iCloud drive.


----------



## Jean40 (3 Septembre 2014)

Merci !


----------

